# New coilover question and help.



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Ok, got these new Five8 Industry coilovers and I'm slightly confused on how they get assembled. I bought new GM front strut mounts so I didnt have to mess with removing the old ones from the factory struts, Part # 22809842. The 'neck' of the mount or whatever it is doesnt fit through the top ring of the coilover. It doesnt seat right in it. See pic below. I dont see anything that would go between the new mount and that top ring of the coilover.

The instructions with these are very poor. lol The Teins I put on my Vibe had very good instructions. They seem to be the same top as the Godspeed ones, so if anyone installed those maybe can help?

Any help would greatly be appreciated. 🖖 🤷‍♂️

*Update!* Figured it out. After looking at a video and the GM parts diagram, I got it on. The mount comes with the metal piece that sits on the spring, that why it wouldnt fit on the coilovers. Took the metal sleeve off the factory mount and bingo. Now I can get these suckers on.👍


----------



## Jaydo4L (Dec 4, 2020)

Glad you got it solved! Happy riding!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes the top metal bracket is super important , I have same setup on my 2011 DGR coils


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Another question. Sorry, but the instructions for these coilovers are non existent. lol What are these two wavy rings for? They were in the bag with the wrenches. I believe these coilovers are the same as the Godspeed, so anyone who installed Godspeeds might be able to help. As soon as it gets warmer, im gonna install these. As usual, thanks for any help. 🖖


----------

